# First hog.  Knife only.  Badboars.com...need I say more.



## ruthuntr (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll post all the details and more pics later, but let me just say that I had one of the best experiences of my life Sat.  Nothing compares to the challenge, the rush, the rawness, or the sense of being a true warrior.  Ronnie Habgood and Scott Laster @ Badboars.com know hot to put it to it.  Awesome guys.  Thanks.  I would challenge anyone to check these guys out and see what you're made of...git some.  I'm sure they can tell you how much I enjoyed it from the look on my face afterwards.  I'm addicted. - ruthuntr


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 2, 2010)

good hog and looks like yall had a great time


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow!  It's quite the challenge to do that without dogs holding him down.


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 2, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Wow!  It's quite the challenge to do that without dogs holding him down.



what?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 2, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Wow!  It's quite the challenge to do that without dogs holding him down.



Wow! Its quite the challenge when you dont even have to touch them. You obviously have no idea about hog doggin


----------



## ruthuntr (Mar 2, 2010)

Clarification.  The dogs were incredible as well.  Will fill in the details later.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 2, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> what?



he doesnt like our methods predating his arrow flinging pastime:d


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 2, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> he doesnt like our methods predating his arrow flinging pastime:d



i was giving him the benefit of the doubt being there are no dogs in the photo that he might have concieved the idea that these men went hunting without dogs and caught this hog and thrusted a knife into its vitals. which in case would most definetly derserve a WOW remark.

But on the other hand i cant help but sense bitter sarcasm.


----------



## ruthuntr (Mar 2, 2010)

not to mention this was a request by the lease owner and adjacent properties due to the out of control population of them.  either way, i can appreciate all aspects and styles of hunting.  this one in particular was one for the books for me, in addition to tackling long bow hunting.


----------



## MULE (Mar 2, 2010)

ruthuntr said:


> but let me just say that I had one of the best experiences of my life Sat.  Nothing compares to the challenge, the rush, the rawness, or the sense of being a true warrior. I'm addicted. -ruthuntr


Congrats and welcome to the dark side my brother. Sounds like dog hunting hogs may be in your blood.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a good hog.


----------



## Fifty (Mar 2, 2010)

Great job and nice hog.


----------



## baydog (Mar 2, 2010)

good hunt, love those spotted hogs


----------



## sRogers (Mar 2, 2010)

tried to find badboars.com  got nothing. is there a site?


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Mar 3, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=1013


----------



## ruthuntr (Mar 3, 2010)

http://badboars.com/index.html


----------



## RacinNut (Mar 3, 2010)

ruthuntr, Good hog, I am glad I was there at camp to see all this in person and to watch you clean the big pig and the little ones too.  Have you ate any meat yet?  Good time at deercamp!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 3, 2010)

Good hog.  Didn't mention using dogs, and I didn't want to assume anything.  Sure sounded like it was just his knife.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Real nice hog and thats anice dog box on the truck too.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Good hog.  Didn't mention using dogs, and I didn't want to assume anything.  Sure sounded like it was just his knife.



Was right there with ya... ...till I came in and saw the truck.  Could be done though  Good Hog BTW


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Help!! Hogs taking over!!!*



ruthuntr said:


> I'll post all the details and more pics later, but let me just say that I had one of the best experiences of my life Sat.  Nothing compares to the challenge, the rush, the rawness, or the sense of being a true warrior.  Ronnie Habgood and Scott Laster @ Badboars.com know hot to put it to it.  Awesome guys.  Thanks.  I would challenge anyone to check these guys out and see what you're made of...git some.  I'm sure they can tell you how much I enjoyed it from the look on my face afterwards.  I'm addicted. - ruthuntr



Well they should have a dang good time over hear because I got every color shape and size from piglets to 300+lb boars!!!!! Scott told me they might try to come cut loose on them this week. I sure hope so, I need them GONE!!!!!
I manage and hunt trophy deer, they can have all the stupid hogs!!! There is a whole lot of Bakin goin on over here brother!!!


----------



## Apache_Mech15 (Jul 15, 2013)

This looks awesome!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 15, 2013)

Just look at those smiles... That says it all. Great job gentlemen.


----------

